# Passengers jump for their lives



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

another Philippine shipping accident

http://www.9news.com.au/world/2015/...es-as-massive-blaze-engulfs-philippines-ferry


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

When I watched it yesterday it seemed quite clear that the jumpers were from the little band that tried to fight the fire. 'Passengers', of course, makes a better headline.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quite so Varley.


----------



## Pete D Pirate (Jan 8, 2014)

"... fuelled by the ship's petrol supply.."
Really??


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Even so, they are still people jumping for it off of a blazing ship, and that fact comes across very well.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Pete D Pirate said:


> "... fuelled by the ship's petrol supply.."
> Really??


I noticed that too! perhaps the keep a can handy for thwe skippers lighter...LOL


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

Just noticed this. I have been a passenger on that ship many times on it's daily round trip between Cebu and Ormoc. Roble Shipping Co. It carried passengers and rolling cargo. It arrives in Ormoc around 4.30am and the passengers immediately disembark, except a few who prefer to wait until daylight . I believe the people jumping off the upper decks in the photos are crew members.
It also mentions the ferry disaster a couple of months ago, with 60 dead. This was a large outrigger 'banka' on the daily run from Ormoc to the Camotes Islands. The wreck is now up on the pier at Ormoc, close to where the video of the burning Roble ship were taken.


----------

